# input buttons ändern



## serrin (16. Oktober 2001)

hi,

wie kann man diese haesslich grauen input buttons ändern ? geht sowas über css oder anders ? 

 Serrin


----------



## Dunsti (16. Oktober 2001)

ja, das geht über CSS.

schau mal hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=4897 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## gremmlin (16. Oktober 2001)

mit css kannst du die farben ändern.
wenn du deinen eigenen button nehmen willst, den du als bild erstellt hast dann kannst du das so:

```
<input type="image" name=name border=0 src="deinbutton.gif">
```

greetz, Gremmlin


----------



## JuXX (19. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von gremmlin _
> *mit css kannst du die farben ändern.
> wenn du deinen eigenen button nehmen willst, den du als bild erstellt hast dann kannst du das so:
> *
> ...




aber es muss doch noch die bezeichnung hin zb.

send oder del


----------



## Dunsti (19. Oktober 2001)

@JuXX: welche Bezeichnung? meinst Du VALUE="irgendwas" ? Das brauchst Du in dem Fall net, weil der Wert von Value ja auf dem Button angezeigt werden würde (bei einem "normalen" Button) Hier handelt es sich ja um ein GIF, wo die Bezeichnung drin sein muss.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## JuXX (19. Oktober 2001)

*axo*

also durch bezeichnung


```
<input type="image" name=name border=0 src="deinbutton.gif">
```

ist das gif oder auch jpg zu einem input feld geworden und hat auch alle eigenschaften?


----------



## gremmlin (19. Oktober 2001)

jupp genuaso is es ;-)


----------



## Dunsti (19. Oktober 2001)

genaugesagt ist es zu einem INPUT-Feld vom Typ "Submit" geworden. Mit allen Eigenschaften des INPUT- wie auch des IMG-Tags (also Border, Height, Width, ALT, usw.) 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## JuXX (19. Oktober 2001)

*axo*

danke!!

das werde ich jetzt auch bei mir machen


----------

